# Entire Wall/Ceiling a Light



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I posted this in the safety forum, because well… working in a well lit area is a part of safety.

I found this article which talks about a technology a group is working on which can turn an entire wall or ceiling into a light source, with the light more like natural light.

Could you imagine a shop with the ceiling and all the walls coated in this?

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/article6970927.ece


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd read a bit about these organic LEDs elsewhere. It sounds like an interesting technology but I think they are a long way from getting them out the marketplace. It sure would be nice to have even cool illumination around the router table or TS!


----------

